# Shighspeed



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Anyone got contact info for this company? A while back I got an email address but it came back saying there was no such address or something. I'm looking for the adaptors for strut bar to GC camber plates. Help please.....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> Anyone got contact info for this company? A while back I got an email address but it came back saying there was no such address or something. I'm looking for the adaptors for strut bar to GC camber plates. Help please.....



you gotta spell it right.

it's 

shigspeed. no h.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Try [email protected]

Lew


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

for some reason I think I knew how to spell it. Maybe that was the problem all along. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## monk1451 (Nov 22, 2005)

did you ever get in contact with shigspeed. because im still having trouble


----------

